# Diagnosed yesterday help needed



## Gemmaleary (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi my son was diagnosed yesterday - first night home - he’s had his bed time insulin at 8 and just done his BS and it’s 4.4 is this ok??


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi and welcome. How old is he? I would give a small glass of milk or 1-2 crackers at that level (without insulin). Without knowing your child’s overnight stability it’s better to be a little higher than deal with hypos in the night. My daughter has gone through phases where going to bed around 4.4 would have been absolutely fine but I know she is hypo aware and her overnight levels tend to be stable but generally being around 6 is a safer level especially while you sort things out.

Being out of hospital so quickly is great but your head will be  spinning. Your diabetes team are there for you to ask questions, you should have out of hours numbers for them, and you can call the children’s ward in the night if you need help and advice.


----------



## Gemmaleary (Mar 31, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Hi and welcome. How old is he? I would give a small glass of milk or 1-2 crackers at that level (without insulin). Without knowing your child’s overnight stability it’s better to be a little higher than deal with hypos in the night. My daughter has gone through phases where going to bed around 4.4 would have been absolutely fine but I know she is hypo aware and her overnight levels tend to be stable but generally being around 6 is a safer level especially while you sort things out.
> 
> Being out of hospital so quickly is great but your head will be  spinning. Your diabetes team are there for you to ask questions, you should have out of hours numbers for them, and you can call the children’s ward in the night if you need help and advice.


I


----------



## Gemmaleary (Mar 31, 2020)

He’s 9 x
My head is in a spin  he’s asc so his diet is poor x I was expecting it to be high so when it was low it threw me... Iv spoke to on call and they advised two biscuits and check again in a hour and maybe during the night just because they don’t know his “pattern”
thank you for replying so quick x


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 31, 2020)

Glad you’ve spoken to them and yes give him a check in an hour or so. The early days are such a worry and there will be lots of times when you don’t know what to do but it will soon become second nature to you. The first hypo is scary but trust that the treatment will work and it will pass.
Our team were very supportive in the first few weeks and gave us loads of education and information as well as practical support.


----------



## Gemmaleary (Mar 31, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Glad you’ve spoken to them and yes give him a check in an hour or so. The early days are such a worry and there will be lots of times when you don’t know what to do but it will soon become second nature to you. The first hypo is scary but trust that the treatment will work and it will pass.
> Our team were very supportive in the first few weeks and gave us loads of education and information as well as practical support.


----------



## Gemmaleary (Mar 31, 2020)

Yesterday was such a whirlwind from a little urine sample to Gp to rushed to hospital and the today sent home with loads of information and the massive responsibility  

thanI you again x I think these forums are going to be a god send x hope your well and ur family


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 2, 2020)

Glad you got it sorted @Gemmaleary 

If you’ve not browsed the ‘useful links‘ thread yet you might consider buying Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - considered to be the 'bible' for children and young people on insulin regimes.


----------



## Gemmaleary (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi - ah thanks for the advice I’l have a look now. Nice levels before bed so I feel like I can relax.
Thanks again 

Gemma


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Gemmaleary 

So sorry to hear about your son’s diagnosis, but pleased that you have found the forum.
It is a steep learning curve at the start, and your specialist team are there to help, as they did this evening, so don’t be afraid to ask for their help.

I too would recommend the Ragnar Hanas book.  It is well explained and easy to use, with an effective index.  In addition just ask on here any questions that you have.  Nothing is considered silly.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi @Gemmaleary 

Just thought I’d come by and see how things are going for you and your son a week on? Hopefully it’s not been too difficult to get hold of the nurses if you‘ve needed them.


----------

